
Show HN: TimeFerret – Schedule meetings from your keyboard on iOS - vendakka
https://www.timeferret.com
======
vendakka
Hi HN,

TimeFerret is a beautiful calendar app for iPhones and iPads. It comes with a
custom keyboard that lets you access your calendar from any app.

How TimeFerret is different from other calendar apps: 1\. Quickly see how much
time you have between meetings in the 24-hour "Daily Donut" 2\. Calculate
Meeting Cost 3\. Mark certain hours of the day as "Me Time" and flag meetings
that interrupt this time. 4\. Carve out a few hours as "Meeting Time" and flag
meetings that are outside these hours.

We are happy to answer all your questions about TimeFerret and would love any
and all feedback :)

